# Graves' disease thyroidectomy scared shitless



## Scamp (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi,
I'm set to have my surgery in a month so crazy me decided to google risks and complications and now I can't sleep

Has anyone here had complications after thyroidectomy 
Thyroid storm during of after surgery?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The surgeon and anesthesiologist are prepared for thyroid storms. They are a rare event during surgery.

Your surgeon should be performing 4-5 thyroid surgeries weekly for best results.

Experience counts with this surgery.

I had 0 complications


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

The only complication I had after surgery involved the anesthesia. The anesthesiologist didn't believe that I get nauseous easily and didn't give me the right cocktail of meds so I was sick the second I woke up and for the next day and a half. Definitely make sure you can speak to the anesthesiologist ahead of time.

What are your levels going in? They like to make sure you're not very hyper ahead of time so you can avoid a thyroid storm. I was slightly hypo going in, had a thyroid dump during surgery (my thyroid was complicated to get out) and then felt fantastic for about 2 weeks.


----------

